# NO @ Cavs



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Will have to watch the gamecast before heading home


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

West really hurt us last game: looks like he's going at it again


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Delonte has not taken care of the ball since he's been here


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Sloppy play. 

We need this game big time. Playoff momentum starts now.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Too bad Boobie wasn't back for this game


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Too bad Boobie wasn't back for this game


Instead we have to watch Jones on Paul :raised_ey


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

OMG missed opportunties


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wally might actually be ok guarding a guy like Wells. He's a good post defender with his strength. Wally can't guard the guys well on the perimter but wells like to attack on the inside


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jones on Paul is going to be a disaster


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Paul is just tough to guard man...our guards are going to have a long night. I would consider putting Lebron on him when west isn't in the game. :dead:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

West bullied our PF's last game: I was hoping to see if Wallace had enough left in the tank to stop him posting up. Add to that that we have to watch Jones guard Paul instead of Boobie and the frustration with all these injuries starts to build up quick. Just want to see how this team would if healthy


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Go to Z pls


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

BS call


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Great the birdman of all people with the 3 point play


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Freakin West is killing us again


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

We have to get stops. We're getting some offensive juice from Z but they keep scoring on the other end...West, Bonzi Wells, Birdman. :dead:

We have to think Defense first.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> We have to get stops. We're getting some offensive juice from Z but they keep scoring on the other end...West, Bonzi Wells, Birdman. :dead:
> 
> We have to think Defense first.


with Wally and Jones in there together. That's going to be tough hehe.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

z going strong today: he looks so much better with rest


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Z is such a solid player. Nice 3 pt play. Chandler back in to guard him, as he was abusing Birdman


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Cavs up by two


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Time to bring Lebron back: he's got a good rest now with 6 minutes gone in the second


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Joe off today it seems...bring Lebron back in.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm out for a bit: time to drive home and catch the second half


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> with Wally and Jones in there together. That's going to be tough hehe.


Well, Wally's been pretty decent defensively. I'll go as far as saying he's been fairly good. :rofl2:

Honestly, he puts so much effort out there.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> I'm out for a bit: time to drive home and catch the second half


hurry, I'm scared all bby myself...lol


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Man, delonte looks HORRIFIC


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Please win.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

How depressing is this game so far...they are killing us from 3. 60% so far...


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

big 3 ball by Lebron. Down by 3. 

We're playing good ball inside, but they're killing us with their threes...it's become a recurring theme.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

wow!!! Lebron just toyed with NO's D


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks like we go into another 4th qtr trailing AGAIN

It's a little scary that no matter who we're playing, we go into every 4th qtr trailing against all but the bottom of the bottom feeder teams (Indy, Seattle, Memphis)


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

We're shooting 50%, they are shooting 42%. We're outrebounding them 37 to 24 (!), and yet we're down by 2.

Again, TOs and 3s are killing us. It's ALWAYS those two categories that kill us.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

man, they ALWAYS come back...sigh. :dead:

This time with 3 Fts from Peja. Please miss at least one.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Devin Brown is costing us this game right now. 2 straight blunders.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Peja, what a heartbreaker...jesus. He is KILLING us. 6th 3ball tonight. :raised_ey


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

we need a score here.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

heartbreaking loss...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

heartbreaking...I'm at loss for words right now. Jesus, this sucks.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

devin brown cost us the game. I hope he never sees another ounce of PT. also why wasnt andy defending the last play..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Not surprised.

You continually go into 4th qtr's behind this is what happens. In this game the effort was there but still sloppy turnovers and stretches of poor execution. It's one thing to lose games, but the Cavs beat themselves in alot of areas. 

No excuses this time around as they had multiple days off and practice time to develop cohesion. 

10 games left is not nearly enough time to get this squad ready for the playoffs IMO. Hopefully Boobie can return on Wed. and get back in the groove quickly


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Not surprised.
> 
> You continually go into 4th qtr's behind this is what happens. In this game the effort was there but still sloppy turnovers and stretches of poor execution. It's one thing to lose games, but the Cavs beat themselves in alot of areas.
> 
> ...


But in a playoff series I gurantee devin brown gets 5mpg and boobie gets 30. I also know Mike brown Will contain peja and deal with cp3s penetration. I mean I'm dissapointed , but lebron had a subpar night and we are missing one of our best players. Z is amazing though


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> devin brown cost us the game. I hope he never sees another ounce of PT. also why wasnt andy defending the last play..


Andy was lost several times on rotations defensively.

Actually on the prior play Pargo was wide open from 3 because a wing defender (devin or DJ) had to rotate to help out on his man


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

I still have hope.I am only afraid of the celtics...


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

On a side note god damn is chris paul good


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Frustrating to say the least. I wish we could have Ben and Boobie along. Tonight we didn't defend the 3 and we got burned for it.

We outrebound them by 15 (!), we shoot 50%, they shoot 43% and we still lose. It was Peja's and Pargo's threes that sealed the deal for them. 

I felt we outplayed them tonight, but they come up with the W...which is what's frustrating.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> I still have hope.I am only afraid of the celtics...


Unfortunately we would play them in the 2nd round this year 

I actually think our "old" core might have been able to beat the Celtics...

Long term though this trade was still good for the expirings but we might need to lower our expectations for this year


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why didn't Sasha play in the 4th? He had a decent game going there

Tough to win games when your forced to play Damon Jones with Chris Paul on the court. Really wish we could get healhty. Would have been a different game with BW and Boobie available. Damon ended up gaurding Peja or Pargo who both had his number


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> man, they ALWAYS come back...sigh. :dead:
> 
> This time with 3 Fts from Peja. Please miss at least one.


Paul just blew by Lebron on this play and Peja was wide open when the defense had to collapse


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Unfortunately we would play them in the 2nd round this year
> 
> I actually think our "old" core might have been able to beat the Celtics...
> 
> Long term though this trade was still good for the expirings but we might need to lower our expectations for this year


Outside the Bucks game though this team is starting to look better though: the offense in the 4th quarter was much improved over the Orlando game for example. Team is getting better just don't know if we have enough time to get the chemistry going.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Not sure we have time to get it together before the playoffs begin. 

Maybe we can use the first round to further strengthen our chemistry, but it's not a given we'll have an "easy" first round. Infact, I'd say either opponent (Raps, Wiz or 76ers) would make for a contested series at this point, which is unfortunate considering how high our hopes were for this year.

If I had one word to caracterize this team's play, it would be "frustrating". We have a chance to be really good, but we're so careless with the ball at times it's scary. 

We lack consistency and our D last night definitely was inconsistent. You could tell Lebron was "in and out" of the game mentally. 

We need something to get us going, because it's obvious the progress has been too slow. If we don't at least match our Finals trip this year, I think Coach Brown needs to go...not because he's bad coach, but because this team needs someone that will challenge guys and won't be scared to call Lebron out. We need authority in the locker room.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> We lack consistency and our D last night definitely was inconsistent. You could tell Lebron was "in and out" of the game mentally.
> 
> We need something to get us going, because it's obvious the progress has been too slow. If we don't at least match our Finals trip this year, I think Coach Brown needs to go...not because he's bad coach, but because this team needs someone that will challenge guys and won't be scared to call Lebron out. We need authority in the locker room.


Some great points here. 

I agree that Lebron has not been focused mentally, really the last few games. I'm not really that worried about him though because we know come playoff time he will turn it up a notch and be ready to go. 

The problem though as you say is the whole team follows Lebron and when he doesn't play with urgency or fire no one else does either. It's a larger problem in some ways as Lebron has really never had a veteran mentor to teach him the ropes. Basically I think we do need someone in here who is not afraid to call Lebron out when he half-asses it or reverts to bad tendencies on offense. 

If you think about it though the Cavs really can't do anything because Lebron has stated he likes Mike B. (probably because he has 100% freedom to do whatever he wants) and if you change coaches, you risk pissing off and losing LBJ.

Lebron really has complete power over this franchise...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Damon Jones yells at Lebron.


----------

